# Ceramic coating for a wrapped car!



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello guys!

It's been a while since I've been on this forum. So my information is out of date.

My GT-R is wrapped and i'll be using that car for New York winter so i wanted to protect the wrap from degrading from the UV and other contaminates. I'm looking for an easy solution like a fast curing coating that will be safe on vinyl wrap. Mostly it has to be non-petroluem based product, any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe gtechniq EXO and carbon collective oracle coatings have been used on wraps


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> I believe gtechniq EXO and carbon collective oracle coatings have been used on wraps


What would be a better solution, I'll be looking at reviews and stuff. But i'm looking easy to apply product without horrible smell since i'm allergic. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You must try the Kamikaze coatings. These are non-solvent, VOC free. I suggested these to Nasser as well.


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

+1 agree with raven def have a good look at the kamikaze offerings


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

SiRamik SC15 works very well on wrap


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> You must try the Kamikaze coatings. These are non-solvent, VOC free. I suggested these to Nasser as well.


The issue with Kamikaze coating is that i need to apply it every two months. it's very success solution for the summer. But the winter weather won't allow me to apply a coat since the weather is so darn cold for the product to cure.

If you tried that product how was the durability?


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

B0DSKI said:


> SiRamik SC15 works very well on wrap


I guess SiRamik SC15 is petroluem based product? on the long term it would effect the wrap. Plus it's a heavy duty coating so it's hard to apply and I think will need 24hr curing time. I'll be doing my coating outdoor so curing time is critical for me.

Please let me know the specifics about the product curing time, application and smell i'm interested to hear more.


----------



## MickHen (Dec 14, 2013)

Gyeon Cancoat is another option, it retains the look of the wrap (matte or glossy) and is very easy to apply and not all that fussy compared to a "traditional" coating. Here is an example of application on a matte wrapped bonnet.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TRD said:


> The issue with Kamikaze coating is that i need to apply it every two months. it's very success solution for the summer. But the winter weather won't allow me to apply a coat since the weather is so darn cold for the product to cure.
> 
> If you tried that product how was the durability?


I'm talking about Kamikaze ISM and Miyabi. These are proper full blown coatings that will last years. The Over Coat which you might be thinking of is great for top ups!

I've got ISM on my Lexus, and I've got Over Coat on my WRX. I've got Miyabi and ISM waiting for my WRX when I get a chance to detail it next.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360241


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

TRD said:


> I guess SiRamik SC15 is petroluem based product? on the long term it would effect the wrap. Plus it's a heavy duty coating so it's hard to apply and I think will need 24hr curing time. I'll be doing my coating outdoor so curing time is critical for me.
> 
> Please let me know the specifics about the product curing time, application and smell i'm interested to hear more.


Hi TRD almost all coatings have some form of solvent unless you were after a water based one which doesnt have the durability, Sc15 isn't that commercial/heavy duty and has extremely low solvent content and no horrible smell, it can be applied outdoors with no ill affect as long as you are mindful of the weather, ease of application is simple, on off, no messing, can be rescued upto 7 days with just IPA but is weather proof almost immediately, now how many more can do that, this isn't a hard sell just a fact finder on its application and usability.


----------

